# COVID-19 shutdown Fremont?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I'm seeing news reports about San Francisco area shutting down businesses. Does anyone know if Fremont will be impacted?

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla's Fremont plant will stay open amid Bay-area shutdown


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don’t understand how Tesla is an “essential business”. Considering what’s going on, I would think any place that sells food and/or medical supplies, transportstion industries for those two, utility based companies (gas, electric, communications), and (sadly) gas stations as the only essential businesses.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I believe Fremont is incorporated separately from the City of San Francisco, so they have different laws. As long as Tesla is maintaining a good sick time policy to keep their employees safe, it shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

I work in a large manufacturing company which is still open at that point. Close proximity is pretty unusual, lots of hand washing, safe distance can go a long way. Cafeteria is another story though...
If they were able to run giga in China, they have some experience of what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

@Mesprit87 I agree. They only shut down Giga China briefly...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

And possibly their track record in Shanghai helps their case to stay open 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238521258557530113


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I believe Fremont is incorporated separately from the City of San Francisco, so they have different laws. As long as Tesla is maintaining a good sick time policy to keep their employees safe, it shouldn't cause any problems.


The order was by county, not city. Fremont is within alameda county, which is included.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I don't understand how Tesla is an "essential business". Considering what's going on, I would think any place that sells food and/or medical supplies, transportstion industries for those two, utility based companies (gas, electric, communications), and (sadly) gas stations as the only essential businesses.


Perhaps Tesla and many other enterprises are not essential at first glance, but if we shutter most of our factories, the economy will collapse quickly. There is no magic source of products or cash to buy essential products. We need to do a benefit/risk assessment. Are Tesla employees in close contact? Are containment practices effective and in place? No employer or government can pay non-producing employees indefinitely. Even if they could there would be nothing to buy. I'm not disagreeing, just saying there are no simple measures. Edit: Electrek reported that The Fremont plant was declared essential.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> And possibly their track record in Shanghai helps their case to stay open
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238521258557530113


I'm happy to see how Tesla handled the situation in China but the end felt a bit like Chinese propaganda.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I suspect screening on entry is better at early diagnosis and treatment than staying at home.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> I suspect screening on entry is better at early diagnosis and treatment than staying at home.
> 
> Bob Wilson


 Screening How?? Checking for fever (aka Symptoms)?

They tested 222,000 people in South Korea and 30% tested positive and had no symptoms. At least you can identify a zombie by how they walk and grunt.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I just read the title of this thread closer. Crows aren't so scary, why would anyone be afraid of them?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> I just read the title of this thread closer. Crows aren't so scary, why would anyone be afraid of them?


Fixed.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> Fixed.


 So what happened to the crows??


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> So what happened to the crows??


They will not reproduce since Garth fixed them!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

pjfw8 said:


> They will not reproduce since Garth fixed them!


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

Sorry Garsh! I would edit, but that simply masks my dumbness!


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Klaus-rf said:


> Screening How?? Checking for fever (aka Symptoms)?
> ...


Fever and reminders of the other symptoms. Elon may know people overseas who might have PCR(?) test kits. Certainly a set of nurses would have skills to offer.

Bob Wilson


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

My car is probably on the line but I’m patient if they have to shut down. Health of employees comes first.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> They tested 222,000 people in South Korea and 30% tested positive and had no symptoms.


Quite true. But if you _do_ manage to catch a few people who have a fever and who ARE symptomatic, isn't that useful? Isolate those people and anyone in recent contact with them. It's something at least. Checking for fever is easy, I'm not sure why it's been abandoned. Is it just that we assume that pretty much _everyone_ spreads it before symptoms appear and they don't spread it after symptoms? Bit confused on this one...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Closing now

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240062681635123201


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

This was inevitable. Though looking at that feed, the anti-short seller crowd seems to be getting a bit paranoid.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Reports today that folks are coming to work at Fremont Facility. 

Hmmm...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

tencate said:


> Quite true. But if you _do_ manage to catch a few people who have a fever and who ARE symptomatic, isn't that useful? Isolate those people and anyone in recent contact with them. It's something at least. Checking for fever is easy, I'm not sure why it's been abandoned. Is it just that we assume that pretty much _everyone_ spreads it before symptoms appear and they don't spread it after symptoms? Bit confused on this one...


First off, I'm not an infectious disease expert.

But it seems to me that if all we test for is fever, then all you will find are folks that have a fever - with no idea why they have a fever. We would be guessing to say it's from COVID-19. A save guess perhaps, but not accurate without additional data

With the SoKorea tests showing a YUUUGELY significant number of positives with no symptoms, testing for fevers will do little to detect COVID-19. IMHO. Unlike Ebola.

Next item: 2 week isolation. 
I have no idea if we (humans or even household pets) build any immunity to COVID-19. Haven't seen any data related to that (and, again, I'm not an infections disease expert and don't work in that field). *IF* we do build immunity to it, then will we continue to test positive until the tests are advanced enough to detect the difference? So we may (will?) test positive after 2 weeks quar - then what?

When is the virus no longer communicable from someone with fever and symptoms that tested positive? Or from someone that never showed symptoms that tested positive? I do not know this.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/teslas-california-factory-operating-despite-174845967.html

​_By Nathan Frandino, Shannon Stapleton and Stephen Nellis_​_,Reuters•March 18, 2020_​
_FREMONT, Calif. (Reuters) - Tesla Inc's vehicle factory in California appeared to be operating normally on Wednesday despite an order by local officials to comply with a three-week lockdown in the San Francisco Bay Area to rein in the spread of coronavirus._​​_Thousands of cars were visible in the factory's employee parking lot in Fremont, California, and employees were going to work, Reuters witnesses said. Several 18-wheeler container trucks were seen pulling into the factory grounds, they said._​​_There were also at least two food trucks parked in front of the factory building and workers were seen walking back from a restaurant across the street._​_. . . _​
Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This was the email sent to employees this morning:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/fkszcd/tesla_hr_email_on_covid19_march16_2020/fkumkjc

Electrek claims they negotiated for 25% workforce

https://electrek.co/2020/03/18/tesl...reduce-workforce-negotiation-sheriffs-office/


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I'm happy to see how Tesla handled the situation in China but the end felt a bit like Chinese propaganda.


I'm totally cool with the message, "China pulled through and is now back in business."
There are many companies which depend on parts and products from them (my company included), and with all the hysteria, it's a helpful message.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Supposedly, they'll reduce staffing by 75% and keep going—2,500 workers instead of the usual 10,000.

The bright side? Employee parking, usually a nightmare, not so bad now. 

Meanwhile, deliveries continue, with new appointments for this weekend.

In some locations, "We will leave the paperwork in the car. Let yourself in, sign, drop off, leave." Or something like that.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://www.gov.ca.gov/2020/03/19/governor-gavin-newsom-issues-stay-at-home-order/

_SACRAMENTO - Today, Governor Gavin Newsom issued a stay at home order to protect the health and well-being of all Californians and to establish consistency across the state in order to slow the spread of COVID-19._​​_Click here to read the Governor's executive order._​​_Click here to learn more about the order._​​_Click here to see the Governor's address to Californians this evening._​
Well that pretty well sets the policy.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I understand Panasonic is sending their Nevada workforce home.

Bob Wilson


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla officially announced it here:

https://ir.tesla.com/news-releases/news-release-details/tesla-operational-update


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

12:04 PM EDT, 03/26/2020 (MT Newswires) -- Two Tesla (TSLA) employees have tested positive for COVID-19, according to media reports, citing an internal email to employees.

The employees have been working remotely for nearly two weeks and were asymptomatic during the time they were working in the office, according to the reports


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> asymptomatic during the time they were working in the office, according to the reports


Not sure why they included that as you can still be contagious and asymptomatic.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Not sure why they included that as you can still be contagious and asymptomatic.


 Perhaps they get paid by the word??

It's a nothing-burger article. Only made "news" 'cause the word "Tesla" is in there. We already know that ~30% of people that test positive are asymptomatic. Nothing new here. We could probably safely say that 100% of people that test positive at one time had no symptoms. That's what makes this dangerous.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Not sure why they included that as you can still be contagious and asymptomatic.


Because if you eventually become symptomatic, then the period during which you were asymptomatic and contagious averages around four days.

So if they've been working at home for two weeks and just now became symptomatic, then they caught the disease after they started working from home.

EDIT:
I'm trying to find updated sources for my "four days" assertion above.

This article says you're infectious for up to a week before showing symptoms.
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-most-contagious-before-during-first-week-symptoms
"A study in China suggests that infectiousness starts about 2.5 days before the onset of symptoms, and peaks 15 hours before (medRxiv, doi.org/dqbr)."
https://www.newscientist.com/articl...e-coronavirus-without-realising-youve-got-it/
The CDC currently says that they believe it doesn't spread "much" before symptoms appear. Given all the completely asymptomatic people and the high rate of transmission, I really don't know if I can believe that.
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prepare/transmission.html

So as expected, information keeps changing, and consensus hasn't yet been reached.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> So as expected, information keeps changing, and consensus hasn't yet been reached.


 I suspect we'll know more in a year or so.

( I wish I was being sarcastic! )


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm 70, my cougar wife is older, and Mom still living in Coffeyville KS. All three of us remember a time when there was no polio, measles or other vaccines beyond rabies and small pox. So COVID-19 recalls an earlier time without vaccines. We can only hope the anti-vaxers will get a clue or at least more social correction. As for the vitamin overload advocates ... <sigh>

Bob Wilson


----------

